# On the roof



## Speary8 (Aug 19, 2021)

Can I climb on the roof of my Swift Voyager to clean it?


----------



## Speary8 (Aug 19, 2021)

A bit more detail. Swift voyager 685fb 2009. It doesn’t have a ladder at the back. It has a solar panel so I guess somebody has been up there to fit it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You don't really need to get on the roof at all to clean it and best not to as they are as slippery as hell, just use a ladder and sweeping brush with a soft head, or one of the long handled car wash brushes that connect to a hose, never use a pressure washer anywhere on a van (just in case you thought of it) best done a on a dull day too, I spray elbow grease (£1 ish) on and then scrub at it and hose off & move on to the next bit.


----------



## Speary8 (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I won’t go near it with my pressure washer. I’ll give the elbow grease a try. Does it remove the green algae stuff and mild?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd do it with just water and brush first then the elbow grease.


----------

